# Suche nach Möglichkeiten Anlagenstörungen direkt auf "Diensthandy" zu übermitteln



## escride1 (28 Mai 2021)

Hoi,

bei einem heutigen Telefonat hatte ich keine Lösung parat die ich erstmal so anbieten könnte.
Gegeben ist als Hardware:
- S7-314 DP (Hauptanlage)
- CP 343-1 Advanced (Hauptanlage)
- S7-1200 (Hauptanlage, kein parametrierter Slave, übernimmt nur Aufgaben von der 314er und schiebt n paar Daten rum)
- ne alte 300er im MPI-Netz (zweite Anlage, angesteuert durch die Hauptanlage)
- Fernwartungsrouter Ewon Cosy 141 mit durchgängigem Internetzugang
- mehrere OPs, alle MPI/Profibus

Was der Kunde will:
Bei einer Störung der Anlage (314er-CPU ist Master) soll eine Meldung auf dem Diensthandy des anwesenden Personals übermittelt werden, da die Anlage zeitweise mal ne halbe Stunde auch ohne ihn auskommen muss und er im Lager ist. Er soll aber sofort benachrichtigt werden.
Es spielt erstmal keine Rolle auf welche Art und Weise dies geschieht, selbst wenn es kostenpflichtig ist, da ein Stillstand auf jeden Fall teurer ist.
Es muss keine definierte Nachricht oder sonst eine Information übergeben werden. Es muss nur mitgeteilt werden das die Anlage eine Störung/Problem hat.

Die Frage ist also nun - wie bekomme ich eine Nachricht unmittelbar auf das Diensthandy?
- eMail: Wird nur alle X Minuten abgefragt, zu langsam
- Push-Nachricht: geht meines Wissens nach nur über Internet (Cloud-Services)
- SMS-Nachricht: Möglich, aber kaum ein Netz hat in dem Gebäude eine Abdeckung, vor dem Schaltschrank der Anlage ist gar kein Netz sichtbar.
- Anruf: ist ja irgendwie "veraltet", aber wie wäre das zu bewerkstelligen ohne analoge Wählgeräte? Der Internet-Anschluß ist nur am Fernwartungsrouter, nicht an einer der SPS-Stationen, die können also nicht nach draussen (Internet ist ein VPN-Tunnel durchs Firmennetzwerk, also keine eigene Leitung. VoIP - habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden das mit einer SPS zu lösen.

Es ist im gesamten Gebäude ein WLAN-Netz vorhanden, kann man darüber etwas absetzen?

Große kostenpflichtige Systeme wollte ich gerne erstmal ausklammern, das klingt bei den meisten wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen ballern, können aber auch gern vorgeschlagen werden, vielleicht ist was nicht zu überladendes dabei.
Die Umgebung selbst ist nicht zu laut, geschätzt würde ich etwa 70dB nennen, man kann sich im gesamten Gebäude locker unterhalten.

Oder gibt es ein Handgerät das man dem Bediener bei Schichtbeginn in die Hand gibt um es dann mittels SPS anbimmeln zu lassen? Könnte mir sowas auch vorstellen.

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere eine Idee oder schon ähnliches umgesetzt.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Matze001 (28 Mai 2021)

Kann das Ewon über Profibus/MPI/Ethernet Variablen aus der SPS lesen und ggf. eine SMS versenden?
Ich habe dies mal direkt mit einem LTE-Gerät gemacht, und vielleicht geht ja auch etwas über das EWON-Portal (falls das genutzt wird).

Meine Lösung bisher ist immer ein Dienstleister für SMS (mache jetzt keine Werbung) die ich per API aus einem C# Programm anspreche (Ich habe immer einen IPC)... Die APIs sind meist recht einfach über REST / JSON ... ggf. geht da etwas über die SPS?

Sonst mal das IOT2050 anschauen?! Dort ein bisschen was mit Pyhton/ Net Core / bash zusammenknallen?!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Mai 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> bei einem heutigen Telefonat hatte ich keine Lösung parat die ich erstmal so anbieten könnte.
> Gegeben ist als Hardware:
> ...


Der Ewon hat Digitaleingänge, die eine Mail oder SMS auslösen können.
Ich denke über das Portal sogar zeitgesteuert auf verschiedene Handys.

Ansonsten Mail über den CP versenden.

Man könnte auch ein Telefonwählgerät über Digitalausgang ansteuern und einen internen Anruf machen.


----------



## vollmi (2 Juni 2021)

Diverse Provider bieten auch an. eine eMail an eine Handynummer weiterzuleiten als SMS
https://websms.ch/de-ch/produkte/fe...eguCIJ2EguPzjZ4AV60nPpd1CoQxUe3AaArZ_EALw_wcB


----------



## ThomasGCH (19 Juni 2021)

Ganz easy:

Auf Telegram einen Bot erstellen und über die API Nachrichten senden.
Auf GitHub gibts ein example: https://gist.github.com/dideler/85de4d64f66c1966788c1b2304b9caf1
Die Telegram docs: https://core.telegram.org/bots

Diese Methode hat sich bei uns sehr bewährt. Alle Störungen direkt in einer Maintenance Telegram Gruppe 

edit: Alternativ bietet Discord auch die Möglichkeit, per API Nachrichten zu senden.


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2021)

Hier mal eine Kanone...








						i-Message Alarmserver - Multitone Elektronik International GmbH – www.multitone.de
					

i-Message 4.0 ist die Lösung zur optimalen Sprach-, Text- und zeitkritischen Alarmnachrichten-Steuerung.




					www.multitone.de
				




Thomas


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (21 Juni 2021)

Da die S7-314 einen Ethernet-CP besitzt kann ein EtherSens Basic über Netzwerk auf die Variablen der SPS zugreifen und diese Lesen. Ferner ist das Diensthandy ebenfalls im Netzwerk erreichbar. So einfach auf dem Dienst-Handy eine App zum EtherSens Basic installieren die die Meldungsverwaltung im EtherSens-Gerät liest. Sobald dort eine Störung anliegt erkennt dies die APP auf dem Dienst-Handy und gibt einen Alarm aus. Entweder akkustisch oder visuell. Dadurch hat man keine große Verzögerung und die Störung liegt sofort am Dienst-Handy an. Eigentlich ein ganz einfaches System und nur 2 Komponenten: EtherSens-Basic-Gerät und die APP auf dem Handy.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2021)

escride1 schrieb:


> Was der Kunde will:
> Bei einer Störung der Anlage (314er-CPU ist Master) soll eine Meldung auf dem Diensthandy des anwesenden Personals übermittelt werden, da die Anlage zeitweise mal ne halbe Stunde auch ohne ihn auskommen muss und er im Lager ist. Er soll aber sofort benachrichtigt werden.
> Es spielt erstmal keine Rolle auf welche Art und Weise dies geschieht, selbst wenn es kostenpflichtig ist, da ein Stillstand auf jeden Fall teurer ist.
> Es muss keine definierte Nachricht oder sonst eine Information übergeben werden. Es muss nur mitgeteilt werden das die Anlage eine Störung/Problem hat.


Ich hätte bei solchen Kundenfragen immer im Hinterkopf, dass er morgen mehr haben will. Und auch die Kanonen anschauen – Ewon wurde schon genannt, oder auch Insys oder @MB Connect Line GmbH .

Natürlich kann man das auch mit 20 EUR Material basteln:  



			https://www.voelkner.de/products/3880942/Shelly-UNI-Aktor-Wi-Fi-A190372.html
		


An den SPS-Ausgang hängen, ein paar Code-Zeilen und das Ding schickt Telegramm- oder Signal-Messages. 😜


----------



## Chefselber (20 August 2021)

Hallo. 
Wir benutzen bei solchen einfachen Sachen Wählgeräte (ABUS...) 
4 Alarme zeitlich, je nach Priorität.


----------



## michi* (24 August 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ob der Cosy 141 die Basic Funktion untersützt.
Mit einem flexy sollte das wiederum gehen.
Die Umrüstung wäre denke ich ja noch im Rahmen.

Du könntest eine Alarm Variable Anlegen im Ewon
und dann per "onchange" ein basic script ausführen, dass die API ausführt.

Anscheinend gibt es ja durchgehend WLAN, also hoffentlich Internet auf dem Handy des Mitarbeiters.
Müsstes eine API registerieren 
https://pushover.net/ //30 Tage kostenlos ansonsten nur einmalige kosten, 5euro.

Die Pushen über die entsprechende APP direkt aufs Handy.
Damit hast du denke ich die "langsame Email" Gefahr weg und bist unabhängig vom SMS Empfang.


----------

